# Bureselin skin reaction and bruising



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there, wonder if you can help.

I'm on the 4th day of my Bureselin injections, on my first IVF cycle.  Ive previously had 8 cycles of OI, injecting Puregon, so am familiar with injections etc, but am finding the Bureselin a bit more tricky.

The injection site becomes quite itchy and shows some allergic reaction - a bit like I've been bitten by a gnat.  It calms after an hour or so.  Is this normal?  Also, today, I've bruised pretty badly.  I'm used to a small amount of bruising - just around the injection point itself, but this is bigger and patchy.  Is this ok?  

Many thanks in anticipation.
CowHatGirl


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Cowhatgirl,

It is quite common to get a mild reaction at injection site, raised, red and itchy; often hit and miss though with some injectiosn worse than others (I suffered from this myself   Some days I didn't even notice the injection and others I was scratching for a couple of hours afterwards!) Likewise with the bruising some days is fine and others can be quite big depending on how deep the injection goes in and if you hit a blood vessel.

All normal  but hopefully all worth it    

Maz x


----------



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks so much Maz.  I'm completely reassured and ready to tackle tomorrow's injection!

Cowhatgirl


----------

